# 1983 1.8L GTI - Front End Noise at All Speeds



## Jetta2_0__2000_AEG (May 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Just bought a sweet 1983 Rabbit GTI for the right price. It has some issues that came with it, and from previous experience, I know that this is the right place to ask a question! Pics are forthcoming!
At any speed, beginning from the low-end (5 MPH) the front end makes a rumbling, grinding sound that increases in pitch and intensity as the car accelerates. The noise remains constant whether I am in gear or in neutral.
The steering column has issues, but could this be related at all to the noise I'm hearing? The steering column bearing falls out of the shaft on its own, but I've done a temporary rigging to keep it inside the shaft for now. Underneath, one of the protective boots that covers the left side of the rack and pinion assembly is not connected - you can see part of the steering gears exposed to the elements. This obviously needs to be fixed, but I have a hard time believing that this is causing the whirring/grinding/rumbling sound since there are no quickly-rotating parts.
Additionally, I've jacked the car up and found that there is some play in the front wheels, which would point to the wheel bearings. Since this job requires VW special tools, I'm wondering if someone might direct me to any spot on this forum that describes a DIY process for replacing the front bearings? 
Lastly, I worry that it may be something with the transmission (it's a manual). But, since the noise remains constant whether or not I'm in gear, I'm remaining hopeful. 
Any and all advice would be GREATLY appreciated!
Regards...


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

The noise and play are both indications of bad front wheel bearings. Here is a DIY from the Mk.I forums. I would use that forum for any questions you might have on your car.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3012012


_Modified by randyvr6 at 8:37 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Jetta2_0__2000_AEG (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

Thanks a lot for the reply...
I was excited to hear that there is a forum dedicated to the MK.I - I'll be hanging around there from now on.
All best!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta2_0__2000_AEG)*

You would be well served to find yourself a copy of a book entitled "How to Keep Your Rabbit, Scirocco and Jetta Alive" by Richard Sealey (Amazon from $14 used). 
Richard will explain how to fix all sorts of things on your Mk1 without many of the VW specialty tools you think you may need. Having owned a 1980 Mk1 Scirocco_S before the VWVortex ever existed ('91-'98), I can attest that this book is worth the $20 you'll spend to get it to your doorstep. Richard walks you through step by step how to diagnose problems like those described above in easy to uderstand terms. He explains how certain systems like the brakes and the steering work, and how to repair them yourself. 
On my Scirocco, I was able to swap out the front wheel bearings without any specialized tools, other than a bench vise. It did require a trip to the shop to get a wheel alignment when I was done, but that was worth the expense since the car needed one anyhow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pick one up, you'll be glad you did. I still own my copy, and have no intention of selling it since it's a great resource.


----------



## 83goldblur (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_You would be well served to find yourself a copy of a book entitled "How to Keep Your Rabbit, Scirocco and Jetta Alive" by Richard Sealey (Amazon from $14 used)

Double-true. One of the best books a dubber can own. I just started a resto of an '84 GLI, and told myself I wouldn't do one damn thing to it before I owned a copy of this (and of course, the Bently).


----------

